# Rued Langgaard



## JTech82

Regarded as an outsider and an oddball during his lifetime, Rued Langgaard spent his entire career at odds with the Danish musical establishment; his last great public success was when the Berlin Philharmonic played his massive Symphony No. 1 when he was 20 years old. Obscurity ensued until about the time of his centennary, when record labels determined to record everything ever written systematically brought his music to a more appreciative international public.

Langgaard received his first musical training from his parents and private teachers. He made his debut as an improvising organist at age 11 in Copenhagen, and four years later he turned heads with an ambitious cantata. During his teens, his parents frequently took him to Berlin; their contacts there led to the Berlin Philharmonic performance of his first symphony. The Germans maintained an interest in the reserved young composer's extroverted music, but the Danes would have none of it. Langgaard launched an attack on the musical establishment as well as on modernism when the Copenhagen Royal Theater rejected his opera Antikrist in 1925. His opposition to the dominant culture, as well as his mystical-symbolist religious tendencies, did nothing to advance his career. Only in 1940 was he able to land a job as an organist in the provincial town of Ribe, a safe distance from Copenhagen culture.

Langgaard wrote more than 400 works; they were Straussian pieces until 1916, but then more along the lines of Nielsen with a hint of Hindemith until 1924. From that second period emerged his fourth and sixth symphonies, Antikrist, and the second and third quartets. The years 1925-1945, oddly, brought a return to Wagnerian Romanticism with such works as Messis (Harvest Time); the music of this time is, to put it mildly, structurally incoherent, yet powerfully expressive. In his final years, Langgaard adopted a desperate, half-mad style even more dependent on collage and fragmentation than his earlier music. It was this music that began to interest avant-garde composers of the 1960s, but the full range of Langgaard's work did not become widely known until the 1990s.

(Article taken from All Music Guide)

What do you guys think about this often overlooked composer? I believe he was amazing and wrote really good music. His music was very much a hybrid of many styles everything from early Classical to Brahms-influenced motivic developments to Sibelius-type grandeur. On his own terms, I can't think of any composer that sounds like him at the moment.


----------



## Tapkaara

I have a recording of his 1st symphony. Very good stuff. Certainly grandiose and sweeping, he sounds something of a Nordic Mahler. At least he does in the 1st symphony, which is the only work by this fine composer I have yet to hear.


----------



## JTech82

Tapkaara said:


> I have a recording of his 1st symphony. Very good stuff. Certainly grandiose and sweeping, he sounds something of a Nordic Mahler. At least he does in the 1st symphony, which is the only work by this fine composer I have yet to hear.


You should definitely check out the box set that just came out on Da Capo with Thomas Dausgaard and the Danish Radio Symphony. They do all 16 of his symphonies and some other orchestral pieces. It's a 7-hybrid SACD set. I'm on disc 3 right now and it's just great.










I can't tell you how great this set is. I mean it's really fantastic. This is the definitive set for sure. I'm sure Dausggaard will record these again sometime in his life (he's still a pretty young conductor), but right now it's going to be hard to top these performances.


----------



## bassClef

Never heard his stuff, and I want to dip my toe in rather than take the plunge and purchase a box set. Which single work (symphony or other) would you recommend to best illustrate Langgaard's qualities?


----------



## jhar26

Ok, JTech82. I've just ordered a copy.


----------



## JTech82

jhar26 said:


> Ok, JTech82. I've just ordered a copy.


 Man, you're going to love it! Let me know what you're impressions after the first disc which contains Symphony No. 1.


----------



## Bach

Easy recommendations, Jtech?


----------



## jhar26

JTech82 said:


> Man, you're going to love it! Let me know what you're impressions after the first disc which contains Symphony No. 1.


Ok, I will.

Three things tempted me to order this set:

- Your enthusiasm....

- ....which made me check out some reviews, including this one....

http://www.classicstoday.com/review.asp?ReviewNum=12046

- ....and this rave review of one of his operas....

http://www.classicstoday.com/review.asp?ReviewNum=9293


----------



## JTech82

Bach said:


> Easy recommendations, Jtech?


I would start with Symphony No. 1, but it HAS to be played by the Danish National Symphony Orchestra with Thomas Dausgaard conducting. Start with this disc:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Langgaard-S...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1239037956&sr=1-1

Sit back and enjoy.


----------



## JTech82

jhar26 said:


> Ok, I will.
> 
> Three things tempted me to order this set:
> 
> - Your enthusiasm....
> 
> - ....which made me check out some reviews, including this one....
> 
> http://www.classicstoday.com/review.asp?ReviewNum=12046
> 
> - ....and this rave review of one of his operas....
> 
> http://www.classicstoday.com/review.asp?ReviewNum=9293


You know, jhar, I did a lot of research on Langgaard before I fully committed to buying anything. Then I ran across some reviews of some recordings, in particular Thomas Dausgaard's Da Capo releases, and read nothing but good things.

I think you will really enjoy this music. It's in the late-Romantic vein, but with unique twists. By turns his music can sound like Brahms, by another turn Mahler or Bruckner, and by another, Mendelssohn. He really had a unique hybrid of styles that he integrated into his own unique musical vision.

Langgaard is also an amazing orchestrator much like Richard Strauss, Maurice Ravel, Rimsky-Korsakov, and Berlioz were all considered some of the best orchestrators in classical music.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

AH, I knew that it was you when I saw this thread.  

I haven't the money to buy the SACD set at the moment. :-/ Hard times were I live at the moment...


----------



## JTech82

Edmond-Dantes said:


> AH, I knew that it was you when I saw this thread.
> 
> I haven't the money to buy the SACD set at the moment. :-/ Hard times were I live at the moment...


Yeah I hear you, but definitely put it on your wish list or possible birthday or Christmas gift.


----------



## Rondo

Wow! I had never heard of this composer either. Thanks for bringing him up, JTech! Certainly a gem I have overlooked!

Also, for those who are interested, the box is actually cheaper on Arkivmusic than Amazon (which is a rare thing to find). Still a bit steep, though.


----------



## JTech82

Rondo said:


> Wow! I had never heard of this composer either. Thanks for bringing him up, JTech! Certainly a gem I have overlooked!


You're welcome Rondo. Definitely checkout Thomas Dausgaard and the Danish National Symphony performances of him.


----------



## Rondo

Neeme Jarvi also has some recordings of his symphonies (same orchestra), but there is no box set...only Nos. 4,5, & 6.


----------



## JTech82

Rondo said:


> Neeme Jarvi also has some recordings of his symphonies (same orchestra), but there is no box set...only Nos. 4,5, & 6.


It's not as good as the Thomas Dausgaard. Just go with the big box of Dausgaard readings they are amazing.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

Ah, also, napster has symphonies 4-11. I'm a cd or sacd person, but I figured that I better keep my options open in case the box set gets discontinued before I scrounge up the money for it. :-/ Oh, also, I'm a linux user so Itunes doesn't work for me. (I don't mind anyways) So I don't know what they have.

http://free.napster.com/view/artist/index.html?id=12163978#

(PS: Click on the albums link to see the symphonies.)


----------



## jhar26

I've just listened to the first symphony. I had a bit of a problem concentrating because I'm tired after a hard days work. Even so I was impressed by what I heard. Especially that first movement is overwhelming - so much so that I listened to it twice before moving on to the second movement. If I have to make a comparison than this music reminds me the most of Mahler and (especially) Brahms - but this is based on just one listen of one work under less than ideal circumstances. I think I'm going to love the music of Langgaard. That first symphony is not just the music of a tier II composer but deserves to be much better known.

So, thanks JTech for making me interested in the music of this guy.


----------



## JTech82

jhar26 said:


> I've just listened to the first symphony. I had a bit of a problem concentrating because I'm tired after a hard days work. Even so I was impressed by what I heard. Especially that first movement is overwhelming - so much so that I listened to it twice before moving on to the second movement. If I have to make a comparison than this music reminds me the most of Mahler and (especially) Brahms - but this is based on just one listen of one work under less than ideal circumstances. I think I'm going to love the music of Langgaard. That first symphony is not just the music of a tier II composer but deserves to be much better known.
> 
> So, thanks JTech for making me interested in the music of this guy.


Yes, Langgaard's Symphony No. 1 is powerful and if you're not "ready" for it, then you'll have a hard time digesting it. But as with all great music, you'll have to keep returning to it. You will fully appreciate it once you become more and more familiar with his life and his views on music. His music was practically barred from the Danish music establishment. They said it was "unconventional" and it didn't represent their country. This is one reason why Langgaard's music has a sense of rebellion. It's the pure emotional intensity he felt towards people of this establishment that makes his first symphony so powerful. The very first movement you're literally thrown into a sonic world of pain and rejection.

Anyway, in time you will be seeing his music a lot clearer, so clear your mind and return to a peaceful state of mind before listening again. His music MUST be accepted on it's own terms and it MUST be listened to with an open mind.


----------



## Lang

All music must be listened to with an open mind.


----------



## Doktor Faust

Please try listening to "Music of the Sphere's", its real favourite of mine and years ahead of it's time. Not really like the symphonies has some of the most beautiful shimmering orchestral textures I've ever heard. Would really like to know if anyone else has come across this and what they think. Anyone not convinced listen to these samples.

http://www.naxosdirect.com/LANGGAARD-Music-of-the-Spheres--4-Tone-Pictures/title/CHAN 9517/


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

Oh yes, I love "Music of Spheres." ^^ And, I agree that there are some of the most interesting shimmering textures in the music.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Lang said:


> All music must be listened to with an open mind.


There is much music that requires a closed mind in order to be enjoyed. Most of it is linked with popular culture.

Rued Langgaard sounds good, I'm listening to his first symphony on the naxos music library. Sounds like Mahler, Brahms and Nielsen fighting each other on steroids! It's instantly appealing stuff, I might invest in some CDs.


----------



## Mirror Image

Edward Elgar said:


> There is much music that requires a closed mind in order to be enjoyed. Most of it is linked with popular culture.
> 
> Rued Langgaard sounds good, I'm listening to his first symphony on the naxos music library. Sounds like Mahler, Brahms and Nielsen fighting each other on steroids! It's instantly appealing stuff, I might invest in some CDs.


Elgar, I would invest in this set right here:


----------



## Mirror Image

The more I go back and listen to Langgaard the more I'm completely in awe of how he's able to construct such emotionally-driven music. Structure is almost irrelevant in many of Langgaard's symphonies. It's much more about each phrase and how that phrase develops --- a kind of moment to moment treatment of composition if you will.

There's a great wealth of beauty to his writing that I'm still discovering as the days go by.


----------



## kg4fxg

I see there is a write up in the Gramophone about Rued Langgaard. If someone would I could try to scan it and paste it - I don't thin that is illegal. It is on page 65 with his picture.


----------



## Mirror Image

kg4fxg said:


> I see there is a write up in the Gramophone about Rued Langgaard. If someone would I could try to scan it and paste it - I don't thin that is illegal. It is on page 65 with his picture.


There's a whole website devoted to Langgaard:

http://www.langgaard.dk/indexe.htm

There's really not all that much known about him. I own a 900+ page classical encyclopedia and he's no even in it!

Very obscure, but he's been one of my most proud musical discoveries.


----------



## kg4fxg

*Follow the crowd*

I hate to say that I am going to follow the crowd but this sounds like destiny to me, first this threat and then the article in Gramophone. I just have to check this out!

Thank you


----------



## Mirror Image

kg4fxg said:


> I hate to say that I am going to follow the crowd but this sounds like destiny to me, first this threat and then the article in Gramophone. I just have to check this out!
> 
> Thank you


You're welcome. Enjoy the unique sound-world of Langgaard.


----------



## bassClef

I tried his 1st Symphony, but I have to say it didn't make an immediate impression - I'll try it a few more times though, perhaps it's a grower


----------



## Tapkaara

So far, I have heard only 4 compositions by Langgaard: Symphonies 1, 2 and 3 and Music of the Spheres. After great promise in his first, so far, I have to admit, I've been let down by everythig else.

I'm not writing him off; perhaps like Jezbo, I need to warm up to it.

Mirror: SInce you are our resident Langgaard expert, what can you tell me about his other symphonies? In other words, should I move forward or have I already heard what he is all about?


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> So far, I have heard only 4 compositions by Langgaard: Symphonies 1, 2 and 3 and Music of the Spheres. After great promise in his first, so far, I have to admit, I've been let down by everythig else.
> 
> I'm not writing him off; perhaps like Jezbo, I need to warm up to it.
> 
> Mirror: SInce you are our resident Langgaard expert, what can you tell me about his other symphonies? In other words, should I move forward or have I already heard what he is all about?


 I wouldn't call me an expert of anything. That's a title I cannot fulfill.

What can I tell you about his other symphonies? I think if you can't grasp Symphony No. 1, then there's no possible way for you grasp his others. He was quite good at writing in many styles and incorporating those styles to form kind of an amalgamation. His symphonies change very rapidly like Symphony No. 13 ("Belief in Wonders") sounds totally different than Symphony No. 15 ("The Sea Storm"). There is one constant throughout his work: it's emotionally driven.

As I may have mentioned earlier, he was a very "moment to moment" composer. Sometimes the overall form of the composition doesn't even matter, because like Rubbra," he was a master of fleshing out melodic phrases and burning them out.

His style is unmistakable, though, nobody sounds like him. People can say "Oh well that's Mahler-like right there or that sounds like something Mendelssohn would compose," but what they don't know is they're being beaten over the head with this very powerful music that seems to come out-of-nowhere. I mean he was a composer that came out-of-nowhere. He lived all his life in obscurity. A tragic thing, but he served much of his life, like Bruckner, as a cathedral organist.

All of his symphonies are different from each other. They are all unique sound-worlds unto themselves. He's not played much, because 1. he's hard as hell to play and 2. most orchestras don't have a committed conductor that is willing to play Langgaard's music.

There's a set by Thomas Dausgaard and the Danish National Symphony Orchestra that blows all other competition out the door. This is Langgaard done right. Dausgaard has done a wonderful thing by recording all of Langgaard's symphonies. This truly is a magical experience and when you're listening to him, you soon realize that this is something special much the same way when you heard Osmo Vanska's interpretations of Sibelius. You sit back and realize "Wow, this is going to be a very committed performance." It's in their blood and that's what's so great about that set.


----------



## Tapkaara

The first three symphonies I have on disc are of the Dausgaard/DNSO brand. The sound and performances are top notch.

The 1st Symphony is stupendous and I like it quite a bit. I think I need to give the other two that I have a fair go again and maybe I'll move forward with another Langgaard disc.


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> The first three symphonies I have on disc are of the Dausgaard/DNSO brand. The sound and performances are top notch.
> 
> The 1st Symphony is stupendous and I like it quite a bit. I think I need to give the other two that I have a fair go again and maybe I'll move forward with another Langgaard disc.


There you go...give them all another shot. Did you know he wrote that first symphony when he was 16 years old?

If you have time, Tapkaara go to: http://www.langgaard.dk/indexe.htm

Here you can read about him and perhaps understand him a bit better.


----------



## Bach

Oh my god.. I love the first symphony of this guy! Fantastic, I never saw this coming! Doesn't sound like Mahler - sounds like Wagner, Strauss and early Schoenberg! Beautiful - like a gothic orgasm!

I love his mood swings and harmonic language. Far better orchestration than Mahler - you can tell he was influenced by the orchestration of Strauss and Wagner.


----------



## bassClef

First we have Mirror Image warming to baroque and now we have Bach loving some post-romantic stuff - what's going on???!

I'm tryng his 1st Symphony again as we speak - I have to say it's an amazing piece of work for a 16 year old!


----------



## Bach

It's an amazing piece of work for any age - I prefer it to most of Mahler and all of Sibelius's symphonies..


----------



## bassClef

Hmm I'm a little way off being able to appreciate it at that level quite yet - though I'm not really a big Mahler symphony fan except for his 2nd & 3rd.


----------



## Mirror Image

Bach said:


> Oh my god.. I love the first symphony of this guy! Fantastic, I never saw this coming! Doesn't sound like Mahler - sounds like Wagner, Strauss and early Schoenberg! Beautiful - like a gothic orgasm!
> 
> I love his mood swings and harmonic language. Far better orchestration than Mahler - you can tell he was influenced by the orchestration of Strauss and Wagner.


You like Langgaard, Bach?!?!? My goodness this is so amazing. You will really like him I think.

Please bear in mind though he lived in obscurity all of his life. He was an organ virtuoso and spent much of his life as a cathedral organist. His music could have taken off if the debut of first symphony had been widely received. It was premiered by the Berlin Philharmonic and didn't create much interest. After that, Langgaard I'm sure realized that his music wasn't in popular favor. He continued to compose music, but was labeled an "outcast" or "eccentric" by the Danish government and so he would never be given any kind of chance again, but slowly after his death he was being performed more and more until we arrive here today almost 50 years after his death and we're discussing a composer whose music during his lifetime was almost non-existent. Totally amazing to think about really.

It's interesting really to think about his life. He certainly was a mad genius. You will find, Bach, that he could compose in a very wide variety of styles everything from faux Mendelssohn to almost pure atonality. He pushed the limits of the symphony to it's extreme boiling point.

There's a lot of beauty to be found in his music. He also has quite crazy names for his symphonies like "Yon Hall of Thunder," "From Queen Dagmar's City," and "The Heaven-Rending."


----------



## Mirror Image

jezbo said:


> First we have Mirror Image warming to baroque and now we have Bach loving some post-romantic stuff - what's going on???!
> 
> I'm tryng his 1st Symphony again as we speak - I have to say it's an amazing piece of work for a 16 year old!


Well my discovery of Corelli has been a great experience. I just hope to focus and sit down with his music and really let it soak in. There's such a technical perfection found in his music that it's quite remarkable.


----------



## Dim7

I was surprised to find Langgaard's 1st symphony in a library near me, Langgaard being such an obscure composer. Description of the symphony as "Mahler on steroids" on this forum got me interested so I borrowed it. It is stylistically what I'm into - dark & intense, though the work still confuses me a bit; I need to give it more listens.


----------



## Mirror Image

Cmaj7 said:


> I was surprised to find Langgaard's 1st symphony in a library near me, Langgaard being such an obscure composer. Description of the symphony as "Mahler on steroids" on this forum got me interested so I borrowed it. It is stylistically what I'm into - dark & intense, though the work still confuses me a bit; I need to give it more listens.


That's great, Cmaj7! Please give Langgaard some more time to soak in. You will be glad you did.

You described his music as "dark and intense." Langgaard indeed was fully capable of composing works in this frame of mind, BUT he was capable of composing music in a wide variety of styles everything from faux Mendelssohn or Brahms to music that pushes the very limits of tonality.

He was a mad genius. His music means a lot to me and I'm thankful that more and more people are discovering his music.


----------



## Aramis

Very interesting interwievs with Rued Langgaard are. You should read, even if you are not Langgaard listener. It's enough if you are interested in artistic theory and views on music:

http://www.langgaard.dk/litt/litte.htm

The whole site is well done. Great source of knowledge about RL.

I wish all underrated composers had such sites about them so you wouldn't have to struggle so hard to learn more about their lifes and works.


----------



## Sid James

That's an interesting website, Aramis. A couple of months back I saw the recording of Langgaard's last two Symphonies (15 & 16, I think?). It was heavily laden late Romantic music (which I generally dislike, though I have been getting into some Mahler & Zemlinsky), so I took it back to the store (exchanged it for some Ives - now that's more up my alley!). What surprised me was that these works were written in the 1940's & '50's & they sounded as if they had been composed at least 50 years before. I found his style (in those two works) to be very outdated for the time. Perhaps this is a reason why he was seen as an "outsider" by the Danish musical establishment?

Anyway, since he was an organist, and I quite like organ music (whatever style), I am still interested in his organ music. I haven't looked, but there must be something available at mid-price. If I don't have to pay a small fortune, I would be willing to consider a cd of his organ repertoire...


----------



## Aramis

His style wasn't that outdated. Compared to Strauss and Mahler he developed much diffrent style of his own. If you read interviews that I've posted you will see that he had clear vision of what he did. Also, keep in mind that his first symphony was written in 1911 and if he reached his maturity in this period then it's obvious that he wouldn't change his style that radically when he got older and new styles started to appear. Strauss didn't so why would Langgaard. 

You should check his others symphonies, the "Heaven-rending" (also known as "Heaven-storming") and "The Fall" are among his most original works.

And as for his organ music, I got one recording of his organ pieces. I haven't listened to them carefully yet, just threw my ear on them for a while. They seem interesting.


----------



## joen_cph

Thanks for bringing attention to the Langgaard site.

A favourite place of Langgaards was the Kullen coast in Sweden, about 70 kms north of Copenhagen. Denmark in general doesn´t provide much as regards natural sights, except from the steep, forest-covered chalk cliffs of Møn (which Langgaard also visited), the hills around Silkeborg in Jutland, and the rocky island of Bornholm. The quasi-mountaineous coastal promontory Kullen had been an excursion area of Danish artists and aristocrats influenced by Romanticism since around 1800 and its main village Mölle and the smaller neighbour hamlet of Arild slowly developed into a discreet coastal resort. However the visit of the German Kaiser Wilhelm in 1907 resulted in the place becoming more fashionable and a real tourist resort in summer. Boats such as the steamer "Gefion" would take visitors there directly from Copenhagen on a regular basis, and the relatively new fashion of sea bathing for both women and men together became one of Kullen´s slightly controversial and _piquant_ attractions, especially taking place at the beach "Ransviksbadet".

Langgard would visit Kullen repeatedly throughout his life. Even when he was a child, he and his family spent every summer there from 1898 to 1908, and the above-mentioned site has photos of him there going back to 1907, continuing up in the 1930´s. He also composed works there and let the impressive landscapes inspire him for projects, such the 1st Symphony "Klippepastoraler"/"Rock Pastorals", the remarkable 10th "Hin Tordenbolig" /Yon Dwelling of Thunder" and the diminuitive 12th, named "Helsingeborg" after the Swedish town at the ferry crossing from Denmark, opposite Helsingør/Elsinore and near Kullen.

Langgaard especially stayed in the small village of Arild, where he gave an organ concert in the Brunnby church in 1924. He used to live at Mrs. Troedson´s Pension, constituted by two typical Swedish wooden villas and today a part of the hotel "Rusthållergården" (The same pension was visited by Carl Nielsen in 1907). Even today it should be possible to have an overnight stay in Langgaard´s favourite room; reputedly it has a fine view down on the coastal village and the Skälderviken Bay.

Langgaard´s piano concerto is called "Fra Arild´s Tid / From Arild´s Time" (1937), but the meaning is two-fold, since the phrase also means "from very long ago" in Danish. The movements have subtitles related to Kullen, such as "Stormy Clouds Above Kullen" etc. It is partly based on compositions by his father, the pianist Siegfried Langgaard. Perhaps it needs a better recording than the Danacord one, which I haven´t heard for a while though, found the work somewhat disappointing I remember. Will give it another hearing now and can really recommend Kullen highly as a rewarding excursion in case you are visiting Copenhagen.

Here are some atmospheric photos from the Langgaard site and the Web in general: 
View attachment 1185


Mölle coastal resort, an old post-card (but it still looks quite like this)

View attachment 1186


Hip bathing fashion at Kullen in the early 20th century. They seem to be having a good time.

View attachment 1187


The Langgaard couple on the "Gefion" steamer from Copenhagen to Kullen in 1931

View attachment 1188


Langgaard on the beach near Arild

View attachment 1189


Near Arild


----------



## Falstaft

I think many of you have participated in this thread might be interested by Unsung Symphony's latest blog post!

Rued Awakening -- Langgaard's 4th "Fall of the Leaf"



It's hard to resist the temptation to write about each of his symphonies, but I thought we'd start with his 4th, which I think nicely sets out a lot of what makes Langgaard such a distinctive, eccentric composer.


----------



## taduy

Well !!! Langgaard !!! For a very long time have not member comment on this interesting topic . 
I have listened Langgard symphony when I just a child , that is a funny memory , because of trying to listen the end of the 4th sym ( the fall ) , I went to school late and was punished by teacher . The Langgaard symphony always be grandiose , violent , and inspire of splendid Nordic landscape and epic . He s truly a great talent , curious phenomenon and myself admire him much more than Carl Nielsen or Grieg . I especially like the 1 , 4 , 8 , 14th symphony and the grand work for orchestra and voice " The end of time " by Dauggaard conduct


----------



## Mid

I gradually starting to become a huge fan of Langgaard's music.
My start was the Music of the Spheres (Dausgaard conduct) Well it got me out of my socks. Next music of Langgaard I listened to, were his Symphonies but it was not an easy one. It is simply too much. 
He spent a lifetime on composing, so why not take some more time in understanding him. Would I lie if I mention I feel me more related to his music than let's say Beethoven's music. In any case, I listen to his music more than I ever listened to some well known composers.


----------



## NightHawk

I am working my way through the new complete Langgaard cycle - I really like the 1st, but not the 2nd or 3rd - however, the 4th and 2 versions of the 5th (on same dis) are great. I listened to the 1st three times through back to back, and only thought that the 5 movements could be culled to 4 by leaving out the 4th mvmt which seems a bit unrelated - still, he was writing this symphony between the ages of 15 and 18 !!! On the moment I am on my 2nd back to back listening of the 4th and 2 vers of the 5th. I find the 'minimalistic' places where he gets into a repetitive figuration (while other things change, generally) quite amazing that he wrote this music when he did. He reminds me slightly of Sibelius in such places. Because of reviews and comments from people on TC that I respect I am expecting some oddnesses to jump out at me, but so far, only the 2nd (w soprano) and the 3rd (w piano and chorus) have failed to grab my attention. That Langgaard was talented is beyond arguing - he may suffer from a profundity of ideas but I am NOT sorry I bought this set, even if there are only the two discs that I really enjoy. I'll get back to you on the rest of it. And, btw, I am nutty over music from the northern lands - I am well-versed (though not so well as you!) on Sibelius who I love deeply and for years, I also love the Nielsen 4th and 5th symphonies, but they're the only ones I have - perhaps you could comment on the other 4 (?). I have a little Grieg (g minor string quartet, and the Peer Gynt Suite, is all I think). So, apologies for a long post and inquiry. Best. NH



Tapkaara said:


> I have a recording of his 1st symphony. Very good stuff. Certainly grandiose and sweeping, he sounds something of a Nordic Mahler. At least he does in the 1st symphony, which is the only work by this fine composer I have yet to hear.


----------



## NightHawk

See my comments to Tapkaara above 



Falstaft said:


> I think many of you have participated in this thread might be interested by Unsung Symphony's latest blog post!
> 
> Rued Awakening -- Langgaard's 4th "Fall of the Leaf"
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to resist the temptation to write about each of his symphonies, but I thought we'd start with his 4th, which I think nicely sets out a lot of what makes Langgaard such a distinctive, eccentric composer.


----------



## violadude

NightHawk said:


> I am working my way through the new complete Langgaard cycle - I really like the 1st, but not the 2nd or 3rd - however, the 4th and 2 versions of the 5th (on same dis) are great. I listened to the 1st three times through back to back, and only thought that the 5 movements could be culled to 4 by leaving out the 4th mvmt which seems a bit unrelated - still, he was writing this symphony between the ages of 15 and 18 !!! On the moment I am on my 2nd back to back listening of the 4th and 2 vers of the 5th. I find the 'minimalistic' places where he gets into a repetitive figuration (while other things change, generally) quite amazing that he wrote this music when he did. He reminds me slightly of Sibelius in such places. Because of reviews and comments from people on TC that I respect I am expecting some oddnesses to jump out at me, but so far, only the 2nd (w soprano) and the 3rd (w piano and chorus) have failed to grab my attention. That Langgaard was talented is beyond arguing - he may suffer from a profundity of ideas but I am NOT sorry I bought this set, even if there are only the two discs that I really enjoy. I'll get back to you on the rest of it. And, btw, I am nutty over music from the northern lands - I am well-versed (though not so well as you!) on Sibelius who I love deeply and for years, I also love the Nielsen 4th and 5th symphonies, but they're the only ones I have - perhaps you could comment on the other 4 (?). I have a little Grieg (g minor string quartet, and the Peer Gynt Suite, is all I think). So, apologies for a long post and inquiry. Best. NH


Glad you are enjoying these pieces, despite my lukewarm review of them.


----------



## quack

This is my favorite Langgard work, 9 piano miniatures depicting insects complete with extended technique and crazy pianist:


----------



## NightHawk

I'm not saying they're first rank, but i was expecting much less...big surprise. He can write for orchestra, and I know that were talking more about cohesiveness and formal aspects. I have finished the set, and in general only the instrumental works interest me, and many of them have more ideas than he knows what to do with, but he does them with great facility and exurberance. His writing for brass is pretty darn good!



violadude said:


> Glad you are enjoying these pieces, despite my lukewarm review of them.


----------



## violadude

NightHawk said:


> I'm not saying they're first rank, but i was expecting much less...big surprise. He can write for orchestra, and I know that were talking more about cohesiveness and formal aspects. I have finished the set, and in general only the instrumental works interest me, and many of them have more ideas than he knows what to do with, but he does them with great facility and exurberance. His writing for brass is pretty darn good!


I'm curious if you found, like I did, that the first ones in the set were generally better than the later ones.


----------



## NightHawk

Love it.

QUOTE=quack;235790]This is my favorite Langgard work, 9 piano miniatures depicting insects complete with extended technique and crazy pianist:





[/QUOTE]


----------



## NightHawk

Yes, very prematurely I can say that 1, 4, 5a and 5b are my top four, as of now. I got distracted by drudgery while I was listening to the others and withhold comment until later (except for at least one other with chorus). I hope to listen to them non-stop on Sunday, maybe I'll try to make some notes - particularly on those places I like that I call 'minimalistic'. Edit: I was not prepared for the great packaging - WE HATES JEWEL BOXES!!!!!!



violadude said:


> I'm curious if you found, like I did, that the first ones in the set were generally better than the later ones.


----------



## joen_cph

Bump - it´s been 3 years since last time ...

Some might find this short video clip with Rued himself conducting in Ribe cathedral interesting, unfortunately without sound (1948):


----------



## joen_cph

A couple of news:

- Peter Aalbæk Jensen, the closest ally of Lars von Trier, has begun working on a movie about the composer, planning to launch it in 2017-2019.

- a new biography is now being relased, in Danish, joining the relatively sparse existing literature about the composer, and written by Esben Tange.

- the Wiener Philharmoniker is going to perform Langgaard works in 2017, and will include them on a concert tour that comprises Denmark too.


----------



## Guest

I know nothing of Langgaard, but I picked up an album from the library yesterday - his Messis, recorded by Flemming Dreisig on the DaCapo label. I am always interested in organ music, and the brief description of him on the back of the album as a "Late Romantic outsider" piqued my curiosity. Anyone familiar with this work? And advice on what I'm going to experience?


----------



## Guest

Well I'm not exactly a modern music junkie but I found Music of the Spheres to be mesmerizing from start to finish. Kinda like a mix of Sibelius and Ligetti.









I suspect his style varies quite a bit in other works. Looking forward to hearing more!


----------



## DeepR

I'm listening to my first Langgaard piece right now, really interesting.


----------



## joen_cph

*Ribe*, the well-preserved ancient town in Jutland where Langgaard was an organist for many years, has held a yearly festival for the composer for 6 years now. ¨

Taking place this week, this year´s festival includes a themed juxtaposition of Nielsen and Langgard, and Dausgaard conducting what is believed to be the most authentic version hitherto of that edgy - if not silly - work, the church opera "Antichrist".

Perhaps Dacapo will record this performance; to my knowledge then the 3rd recording of the work.

http://langgaardfestival.dk/english-2/programme-2015/

http://langgaardfestival.dk/english-2/


----------



## Avey

Like a bomb went off in my head, I am still reeling and dazed from hearing his *Symphony No. 1 in B-Minor* for the first time . . . three days ago!


----------



## brotagonist

That sounds like a good recommendation, Avey!  I will listen to it right now.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rued Langgaard reminds me of our Gustav Holst in a way, although not in particularly stylistic terms. Both are famous predominantly for one work (both cosmic), both wrote other fine music which is unfairly neglected and both produced an overall output which was maddeningly inconsistent. Oh, and both died aged 59.


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> Rued Langgaard reminds me of our Gustav Holst in a way, although not in particularly stylistic terms. Both are famous predominantly for one work (both cosmic), both wrote other fine music which is unfairly neglected and both produced an overall output which was maddeningly inconsistent. Oh, and both died aged 59.


Specifically, both are famous predominantly for one cosmic work that departs wildly from their typical styles. I suspect both have unfairly neglected music, but I also suspect that both would be less neglected if they had written more music in the style of said opuses. I'm not much of a Holst fan, but it is unfortunate that Langgaard could not continue down the path he set his magnum opus. Some of his symphonies, quartets, etc are nice, but he passed up a chance at a strikingly original voice in music.


----------



## Samael420

Pardon for bumping an old thread, but I've learned about Langgaard only last week, and I think it's a love at first sight (or sound) for me.

Particularly I find the first movement of his first symphony to be absolutely breathtaking. His interviews are interesting and a bit humorous.


----------



## cougarjuno

I like Langgaard. There was a performance of his Symphony #4 several years ago by the NY Phil I think Slatkin conducted. Very interesting music. I have the Jarvi disc with symphonies 4-6 and a disc of his piano music which I should start to listen to.


----------



## Nocture In Blue

Rued Langgaard has a street named after him in Copenhagen:


----------



## MusicSybarite

cougarjuno said:


> I like Langgaard. There was a performance of his Symphony #4 several years ago by the NY Phil I think Slatkin conducted. Very interesting music. I have the Jarvi disc with symphonies 4-6 and a disc of his piano music which I should start to listen to.


That is the best CD of Langgaard's music I know. The 3 symphonies recorded there are a benchmark, Järvi understands the scores and gives the most dramatic pacing and grandeur you can expect.


----------



## joen_cph

Oramo and the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra now releasing a Langgaard cd.

Interview etc.:
https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...d?utm_source=News-2018-09-21&utm_medium=email


----------



## Orfeo

The Vienna Philharmonic doing Langgaard?
Okay, a refreshing development.

Melartin next? (given how the VPO excels in Sibelius, Bruckner, Mahler).


----------



## MusicSybarite

The new release of Langgaard's Sixth is just impressive, so is the rest of the CD.


----------



## Hydrarchos

The Viennese Langgaard CD contains the best version of the 2nd Symphony I've heard: great orchestra, obviously, with a standout soprano in Anu Komsi and excellent interpretation from Sakari Oramo.

It's nice to read so many people raving about Langgaard's First, but honestly it's a bit of an outlier in his oeuvre: written very early in his life, and as I suspect at least partly a collaborative effort with his father, Siegfried. Give Siegfried's (excellent) first piano concerto a listen, and then listen to the Pastoral of the Cliffs again. Of course, Rued worked his father's material more often, most notably in the piano concerto "From Arild", which is even more Siegfried's Third than it is Rued's First (and only). Siegfried died in 1914, and the Second Symphony is quite clearly Rued's work, and shows elements that you'll find throughout his works.


----------

